
The Official Rackspace Blog - Why Technical People Should Blog (But Don’t) - redDragon
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/why-technical-people-should-blog-but-dont/
======
redDragon
so true. especially the part about not having experience in trying to know
about the audience. I think it is really important what the audience wants. At
times, you may find it tempting not to do certain things coz nobody is
watching but i believe people eventually will.

